# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Как заказать коды маркировкировки СУЗ на наборы номенклатуры в УТ или других 1с

## KillAll

Уважаемые коллеги, здравствуйте! Поясните мне, как, а скорее когда, или в каком релизе, 1с допилит возможность заказов кодов маркировки СУЗ для наборов номенклатуры легкой промышленности? Так как сейчас, создав в ЧЗ номенклатуру наборов, ты не можешь заказать на неё марку, потому что в документе заказ на эмиссию кодов маркировки СУЗ, в колонке вид упаковки, в случае с легкой промышленностью, нету варианта набор, а только единица или комплект. И выдает ошибку, что выбранный вид упаковки не соответствует объекту. 

Помогайте у кого есть какая инфа? 

УТ 11.3 (3.0.21.9)

----------


## KillAll

При этом ЧЗ ответили на запрос, что в вашей посылающей программе должен быть вариант набор, кроме единица и комплект

----------


## KillAll

Вот ответы честного знака:

Уважаемый пользователь!


Я подготовил ответ на Ваше обращение:
Данная ошибка возникает по причине того, что GTIN 04640126396180 описан в Национальном каталоге как "Набор". 
Для корректного заказа кодов маркировки по GTIN 04640126396180,  необходимо выбирать тип кода маркировки "Набор".

В случае, если в товароучетной системе невозможен заказ кодов маркировки с типом "Набор", рекомендуем обратиться к производителю, сервисной организации либо сотруднику, осуществляющему обслуживание Вашего программного обеспечения и оборудования. В компетенции технической поддержки системы маркировки «Честный знак» не входит консультация, настройка и донастройка продуктов сторонних организаций.

Также можно воспользоваться функционалом заказа кодов маркировки через личный кабинет.

Подробная инструкция, описывающая пошаговые действия для получения файлов с КМ из СУЗ: Заказ кодов маркировки (стр. 8), размещена на сайте честныйзнак.рф и в разделе "Помощь" https://clothes.crpt.ru/help/list личного кабинета ГИС МТ.

В обучающем центре Честного Знака https://честныйзнак.рф/lectures/education/ собраны видеоуроки, инструкции и презентации по всем вопросам и процессам системы маркировки: Описание товаров - Легпром, Инструкция по работе с документами от Оператора-ЦРПТ, Заказ кодов маркировки.

----------


## KillAll

А вот второй их ответ, я задал вопрос, какие кроме BUNDLE и UNIT должны отправляться, эти я по коду посмотрел отправляются.

Уважаемый пользователь!


Я подготовил ответ на Ваше обращение:
Руководство программиста СУЗ-Облако (API) (pdf, 5,41 Мб) 
4.5.1.1.2. Расширения для лёгкой промышленности – категория товарной группы «Предметы одежды, белье постельное, столовое, туалетное и кухонное»
В данном методе есть пункт "cisType"
Screenshot_16.png

В пункте "cisType" необходимо указать один из параметров из таблицы:

UNIT
BUNGLE
GROUP
SET 
строковые
/////////////////////////////////

А SET в УТ нету в перечисление

----------

